# How To Comp Like Ed Bickert



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have often wondered about Ed Bickert's amazing comping.

WARNING: This video lesson is 29 minutes long and contains a lot of theory and unusual and/or difficult chords.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

I've always passed on this one, but might give 'er in the morning.
Ed's my main man. But there are many many great guitarists, and it's worth hunting down the fellows from the 50's like Howard Roberts, Johnny Smith, Jimmy Raney; the guys who really knew their way around bop-lines but could snake in and out of comping and full-force single note playing. Howard Roberts was particularly virtuosic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool, I'll have a listen when I have some down time. I kind of think like a bass player, even when comping. [Many years ago, at a DADGAD guitar workshop, Pierre Bensusan (who was leading the class) told me I wasn't a bass player. I replied that I actually was a bass player, to which he responded "That explains it."] Bickert was a genius. Hope this is worth the time.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Here is accompanying article for that video:








How to Comp Like Ed Bickert


🎸 CLICK HERE TO SUBSCRIBE to JAZZ GUITAR TODAY YOUTUBE Tons of great interviews and studies… Subscribe, watch, learn, and be informed on the latest in contemporary improvisational music language and the artist who are leading us all … JGT contributor Zakk Jones provides a lesson on what he...




jazzguitartoday.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Hope this is worth the time.


I believe you will enjoy it, given your knowledge of theory and level of playing skills. 

I'll be very interested in reading your comments about it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I've always passed on this one, but might give 'er in the morning.


Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Check out Phil Nimmons. Ed played some on his Phil's P.E.I Suite album, very impressive and tightly orchestrated.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Btw this is a very enjoyable breakdown, I am digging it. I like this guy's enthusiasm and he's clearly got a sharp ear, I am about halfway through now, and I'm gonna take some ideas on a short walk with me see if they don't stick. Thanks for posting this @greco
The diminished stack is actually a really interesting topic...there are a couple ways that I look at it, and an interesting idea is that moving a dimchord in minor thirds actually extends the intervals "built in min3rds" thereby not changing the chord context only extending it to infinity.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

How's the comping coming along @greco?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> How's the comping coming along @greco?


Seriously! ...LOL!
Did you watch any of the video?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

After watching the greco post I got very curious about this Bickert fellow and found this video performance,... I mean I know who Lenny Breau is but I really missed the boat on discovering Ed Bickert,... too entrenced in the 70's rock back in the day I suppose,... but it's never to late to make Mr. Bickert my new muse for a spell to learn a bunch more tricks for the pick.

Anyone know the title of the song at the 00:31 mark during in the video?

Also looks like ED was using his Telecaster to scrap the ice off his windshield, lol. Love a guitar with a lifetime of earned battle scars.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Midnight Rider said:


> After watching the greco post I got very curious about this Bickert fellow and found this video performance,... I mean I know who Lenny Breau is but I really missed the boat on discovering Ed Bickert,... too entrenced in the 70's rock back in the day I suppose,... but it's never to late to make Mr. Bickert my new muse for a spell to learn a bunch more tricks for the pick.
> 
> Anyone know the title of the song at the 00:31 mark during in the video?
> 
> Also looks like ED was using his Telecaster to scrap the ice off his windshield, lol. Love a guitar with a lifetime of earned battle scars.


Well that video looks like it was made from recycled quilted charmin papertowel.
But I also had the same thought when I saw it, man Bickert was playing beautiful cool jazz AND ice-cold hockey with that guitar. There's a lot of guys out there that made a big dent from the turn of the 50's on. Bickert is not least of them, but there is a point of pride what with him being Canadian and for the largest part of his career, making his name here.


----------

